# Fog juice



## keysplayer (Sep 18, 2009)

Can I use this for my lite fog f/x 700 machine? I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

yes it is safe for any fog machine I recomend you get phamicutical or food grade glycerin I used food grade and have een told that phamicutical is great as well


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Where can you purchase glycerin?


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

you should be able to pick it up at any pharmacy


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks for this!!


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

glad to help been haunting for 11 years been thinking of these things for many years the last couple years I have been finaly able to trythem out


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi thanks for that, my Husband can get distilled water from work for free. Much cheaper than buying fog juice.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Warning 
do not do this it will not only screw up your fog machine the fumes are toxic trust me on this


----------



## dTor (Aug 11, 2009)

FYI - I could not find glycerin at ANY local pharmacy - CVS, RiteAid, and two Walgreens.

However.... Walmart had 5 bottles in stock! It is located with the First Aid supplies.

6 oz. for $2.99.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

> FYI - I could not find glycerin at ANY local pharmacy - CVS, RiteAid, and two Walgreens.


I bought mine at CVS. It's not shelved in the pharmacy (go figure). Apparently the bottle glycerin can only be found in the cosmetic makeup section. Its in a 5 oz bottle. for about $4.


----------



## Deathly (Jan 26, 2009)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> Warning
> do not do this it will not only screw up your fog machine the fumes are toxic trust me on this


Not quite,

This the same exact formula for many fog machines:
Atomized Glycol Fog


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Im not here to argue i had done the same thing following your recipe years ago and was in the emergency room for it and my fog machine was ruined scroll down to can i make my own fog fluid
Fog Machines - Your Guide to using Fog Machines for Halloween


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

The reason you ended up in the hospital (if it actually did happen) is because you didn't use food, or pharmaceutical grade glycerine. These types are non-toxic.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Indeed i did


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> Indeed i did


So why not tell us exactly what happened? Im not good at guessing games.


----------



## dTor (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I tested it last night. Everything went well. No unusual smell, decent thickness, and I even sat outside in the fog for a couple of minutes and felt no adverse affects.


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

dTor said:


> Well, I tested it last night. Everything went well. No unusual smell, decent thickness, and I even sat outside in the fog for a couple of minutes and felt no adverse affects.


Glad youre still with us!!!


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

evilpotpourri said:


> Glad youre still with us!!!


LOL! Excellent, now try it again with a small child, a cat, and perhaps an elderly person , just to make sure it's safe. Gotta love a willing Guinea pig. Any hoo, I was thinking of adding a bit of glycerin to the gallon of cheapo spirit juice that I have.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

jayb said:


> LOL! Excellent, now try it again with a small child, a cat, and perhaps an elderly person , just to make sure it's safe. Gotta love a willing Guinea pig. Any hoo, I was thinking of adding a bit of glycerin to the gallon of cheapo spirit juice that I have.


I'm trying it on the mother-in-law. I'm not poisoning my cats or kids


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

X2 on the mother-in-law, and sister-in-law.


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

You guys are killing me!!!  lmao....


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

I am not sure what type of juice you have but I did that with "fog juice" and it got really really thick I could'nt see the lenght of my arm


----------



## Civilian (Sep 29, 2009)

Aren't birds the best to test on? I think I'll leave a bunch of trash out on the lawn then when the crows or seagull show up I'll gas them and see what happens.
May bee a lone extension cord will help, chasing them down


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Civilian said:


> Aren't birds the best to test on? I think I'll leave a bunch of trash out on the lawn then when the crows or seagull show up I'll gas them and see what happens.
> May bee a lone extension cord will help, chasing them down


Add a bowl of candy, birds+tots+possible toxic fog=fun times.


----------



## Dadeus (Oct 8, 2009)

I added 6 oz of glycerin to a gallon of distilled water and got barely anything. I added another 6 oz bottle and still got nothing. Then I read that I need 15-35% glycerin in my juice for good fog, so since there is 128 oz in a gallon, I am only at 10%. I am adding two more bottles so I should be in the 20% range. Glycerin at CVS is $4.99 a bottle, so I will end up spending $21.79 for a gallon of fog that I could get at my Halloween shop for $30. I read here that it is cheaper at Walgreens, but I would definitely check the quality. Still, being able to make juice whenever I want instead of having to wait for Target or Walmart to stock their Halloween supplies is a plus.


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

when I made in I used 125 ml about 2-3 ounces to to litters so close to 1/2 gallon and got a close equvlent to store bought fog then started adding more glycerin to get it thicker ran it through my chiller I could have mistaken my yard for scotland


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

stealth_eagle said:


> I could have mistaken my yard for scotland


... LMAO! Thanks for the visual and the laughs this morning!


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I went all over looking for Glycerin here in S. Texas, apparently it isnt sold here, none of the CVS or WallGreens carry it here. I was told it's a regional thing and theres no call for a skin moisturizer in such a humid environment.........go figure.


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got mine and I am in Dallas. I got mine at Walmart (hopefully I don't end up on www.peopleofwalmart.com) and it was next to the first aid stuff. I have also heard that cvs has it in the make up section. My neighbor told me he buys his at Kroger.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

NTX JK, that web site is hilarious! =)


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

NTX JK said:


> I just got mine and I am in Dallas. I got mine at Walmart (hopefully I don't end up on www.peopleofwalmart.com) and it was next to the first aid stuff. I have also heard that cvs has it in the make up section. My neighbor told me he buys his at Kroger.


must just not be carried in S.Texas then, because the people at the wall greens and CVS's I went to all said they dont carry it.


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

so what would i need to get in order to fill my LOL 25' X 20" front yard for about for 4 hours 

i am going to make a few ice chillers and have to pick up the foggers and if this will save me a few bucks then i'm all in LOL


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

NTX JK said:


> I just got mine and I am in Dallas. I got mine at Walmart (hopefully I don't end up on www.peopleofwalmart.com) and it was next to the first aid stuff. I have also heard that cvs has it in the make up section. My neighbor told me he buys his at Kroger.


lol wow those are some scary looking folk and I thought it was bad in the U.K!


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

How did yall mix the glycerin and water? I plan on trying it tonight since it is raining and cant work on anything outside. I planned on using a drill with a paint mixer on the end and just go to town with it. Just trying to get a few other options.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

well.......I finally found some glycerin at Walmart, 99.5% pure, now I just need the mixing ratio.


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

I used 2 liters distilled water(about 1/2 gallon) to 200ml glycerin (close to 6 1/2 ounces)


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

cool, thanks, I try that out...........any harm in adding glycerin to store bought fog juice to get a thicker fog?


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

not that I have heard of ut use caution it gets real thick real fast I have heard of birds coughing of it getting so thick


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

I use a 70% water 30% glycerin mix. Works well!


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

I still cant find any of the stuff in my local stores
I'm gonna have to hit up a chemist when i get to work LOL


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

So did anyone have any problems using the homemade brew on the big night? If not, I'd like to know the ratio used to get a nice thick fog for next year.


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

I had great fog my ratio was 600 ml glycerin the 2 liters water


----------



## UCIooBAkeeP (Oct 18, 2009)

I used the store bought fog juice this year and the next day a lot of us were stuffed up. Is there any smell or stuffiness affects to the homemade stuff?


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I never ran out of the commercial stuff (like I thought I would) so I never tried the glycerin, but I still have it so maybe next year


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

there is almost no smell to it at all the only way you smell anything is f you stick your nose right beside it


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't know if anyone mentioned it but Wilton makes Glycerine they carry it in the cake decorating section at Michael's and probably Walmarts too. I use it in my food color paste if it gets dry.

I am going to have to try this.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

Walmart had the 99.5% stuff in the pharmacy area near the first aid stuff....


----------



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

Picked up some at walmart almost cleared them out I only left 1 bottle, got 4 total. They were 2.99 for 6oz. 

I plan on trying to do 3 mixtures one around 14% one around 23% and one around 28%.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Some video comparisons would be cool too....


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

I use the food grade myself


----------



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I did some testing today and it worked very well! I tried a 10%, 20%, and 30% mixtures of glycol. The 30% was some pretty impressive fog very thick and a long hang time I think it is pretty comparable to froggys swamp juice. 20% was pretty good I wouldn't have any problem running it during halloween or at a party it had pretty good hang time. 10% was a very light fog and was gone pretty quick I wouldn't do anything on that level. Also just to clarify these percentages are the percent of the container I was filling so a gallon container (128 oz) would get 25.6 oz of glycerin and 102.4 oz of distilled water to create the 20% mixture.

So this all works well but now the important part is cost. At 20% I figure about $16 plus tax thats for 5 6oz bottles from walmart at $4 a piece and a gallon of distilled water for about a buck. At 30% you would need 6.5 bottles for a total of $20 plus tax. Looking online you can easilly get fog juice including froggys for that price of course shipping is a factor some places do have free shipping so maybe this isn't the greatest deal but at least you can just jump over to walmart anytime you want and get all the ingredients to make fog juice.

Also sorry no video my camera is pretty much dead.

Edit:
I was looking around at glycerin prices online and you can get a gallon for $35-$45 shipped that comes out to around $10-$12 a gallon for a 25% mixture. That seems like a pretty killer deal, I plan on picking some up for next halloween!


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks for the info if I can't get it at work I will order online


----------



## Yorkshire Ghost (Jun 22, 2009)

hi all
call me thick if you want, but why does this recipe call for distilled water?

is it because tap water will not mess up your fogger?

+ can't you just make distilled water by boiling a kettle and allowing it to cool?

??


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

tap water has too many impurities, distilled water wont have that stuff in it to clog up your fogger.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

dazgill said:


> hi all
> call me thick if you want, but why does this recipe call for distilled water?
> 
> is it because tap water will not mess up your fogger?
> ...


Ordinary tap water will leave limescale deposits on the heating element of your fog machine, which will build up over time. I'm not sure what the water Ph is up in Wakefield, but down here in the West Country it's very "hard"...Kettles and other appliances with heating elements tend not to last too long, even with in-line water softening cartridges plumbed into the mains water supply line.

Pre-boiling the water will remove some of the lime, but not all of it.
Distilled water is obtained when the _steam _from boiling water is cooled and allowed to re-condense into droplets.

Using distilled water will ensure the lengevity of your foggers heating element, and therefore your foggers efficiency.


----------



## Yorkshire Ghost (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Baron, thanks Scott

i was just wondering because i boil the water to "purify" it to use in the car radiator.

Anyway distilled water is pretty cheap anyway..

so it was a case of me just been thick!!!

p.s. the water in wakefield is quite soft - we get plenty of lather in our soaps!!!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks for the info slicered

amk


----------



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

slicerd said:


> Well I did some testing today and it worked very well! I tried a 10%, 20%, and 30% mixtures of glycol. The 30% was some pretty impressive fog very thick and a long hang time I think it is pretty comparable to froggys swamp juice. 20% was pretty good I wouldn't have any problem running it during halloween or at a party it had pretty good hang time. 10% was a very light fog and was gone pretty quick I wouldn't do anything on that level. Also just to clarify these percentages are the percent of the container I was filling so a gallon container (128 oz) would get 25.6 oz of glycerin and 102.4 oz of distilled water to create the 20% mixture.
> 
> So this all works well but now the important part is cost. At 20% I figure about $16 plus tax thats for 5 6oz bottles from walmart at $4 a piece and a gallon of distilled water for about a buck. At 30% you would need 6.5 bottles for a total of $20 plus tax. Looking online you can easilly get fog juice including froggys for that price of course shipping is a factor some places do have free shipping so maybe this isn't the greatest deal but at least you can just jump over to walmart anytime you want and get all the ingredients to make fog juice.
> 
> ...


A little update on my previous post. This site has pretty good prices on Propylene Glycol and Pure Glycerine and they ship free!

Also I was talking with somebody and they said a problem with Glycerin is stuff like mold and bacteria can actually feed on it so it is a bad a idea to use it inside. I actually don't use any fog juice inside but just in case anybody was thinking about doing it. I guess glycol is made different and does not cause this problem that's why real fog juice is made with it.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I purchased a bottle of 100% pure vegetable glycerine from the store and I was surprised to see that it was thick, like simple syrup. Is that correct? 

I know you just mix a little of the glycerine with the distilled water, but it seemed odd to me that the glycerine would be that thick. Just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing before I mess up a fogger.


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> Warning
> do not do this it will not only screw up your fog machine the fumes are toxic trust me on this



Why not????


----------



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah its pretty thick. Of course there is no guarantee it wont mess up your fogger I have not taken mine out since I tested so I have no idea if it still works or not. But it worked like a charm when I was running it.


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I'm trying it on the mother-in-law. I'm not poisoning my cats or kids


I have a mother in law that i'd be willing to sacrifice to the cause...lol


----------

